# Dead Battery



## Sailor's Cupcake (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello my fabulous fellow GTO friends!
So my battery has died, like turn the key, no sounds died. 
But thats not the problem, well not really. I had someone with me to help me jump it, and... the door doesn't open! I used the beep beep (I guess the technical name is a key FOB?) to see if that worked, no luck. Put the key in the driver's side keyhole and turned, nothing! Apparently, thats the only keyhole on the 05?
What do I do? I miss driving my Gus!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The key should open the door, try again, maybe turn the key the other way. Then get a new battery, good luck.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you turning the key in the right direction to unlock it (counterclockwise)? Remember you have to turn it harder than normal when the battery is dead since you're unlocking it mechanically insted of electronically.


----------



## Sailor's Cupcake (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm going to sound like a weak girl, but I played the Damsel in Distress card and had the building manager try the lock... he couldn't get it. I will definitely try to manhandle that door lock tomorrow morning when its light out!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It doesn't have to be 'manhandled', just done properly.


----------



## Sailor's Cupcake (Apr 9, 2012)

I got the door opened! It was like Christmas, although now I have to wait for my neighbor to move out of their spot so I can get the battery jumped. 

HP, if you were closer, I'd give you a giant hug! Or bake you cookies or something!


----------

